# Wisconsin Utv trails



## ramrat (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, Wisconsin guys help me out. looking into planning a fall trip up north with the john deere gator next fall. Were do you guys think is the best area to go. Hurley, Hayward ? Its hard to tell looking on line. Would only go for a long weekend so riding for three days or so . Thanks Lee


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the *Moutain *area myself. Always wondered if you lived in Mountain would that make you a mountain man?

 Al


----------

